# importer signets



## PDD (4 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, mes signets sont sur le bureau de mon MBP au format html, puis je les importer directement dans  le Safari de mon Ipad? Merci de l'aide.


----------



## meskh (4 Avril 2012)

En faisant ta syncro via iTunes, tu peux synchroniser dans l'onglet "info" de ton iPad


----------



## PDD (5 Avril 2012)

meskh a dit:


> En faisant ta syncro via iTunes, tu peux synchroniser dans l'onglet "info" de ton iPad


Merci pour ta réponse mais je ne sais pas ou trouver "l'onglet info de l'IPAD"...sur l'IPAD ou sur mon MBP?
J'ai fais la synchronisation mais il me semble que c'est uniquement la musique de mon ITUNE du MBP qui est partie vers l'IPAD...


----------



## PDD (5 Avril 2012)

J'ai aussi essayé par I cloud mais il semble que mon MBP sous S Leo n'y a pas accès.


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

Et bien sans iTunes, à gauche figure ton iPad avec le nom que tu lui a donné.
Mets toi sur ce champ. Tu as maintenant à l'écran les informations de ton iPad. Sur le haut de la page, tu as les onglets Résumé-Info-Apps-etc...
Tu selectionnes Info, puis tu déscends jusqu'à Autre et de là tu peux ou pas synchroniser tes onglets Safari, n'oublie pas d'appliquer les modifications 

On ne peut faire plus simple


----------



## PDD (5 Avril 2012)

merci pour ton message, c'est bien ce que je fais, cela s'appelle "synchroniser les notes", mais quand j'ouvre par après dans l'Ipad "signets" en haut à gauche ils n-y sont pas, je ne vois que: Liste de lecture,Historique, Barre de signets, Apple et Guide Apple...Ils faut les chercher autre part?


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

non la synchro des notes fonctionne avec Mail 

tu devrais avoir une chose comme ça :






et dans Safari de ton iPad, tu as le Livre où devraient figurer les Signets


----------



## PDD (5 Avril 2012)

Non je n'ai absolument pas cela, aucun nom Safari n'apparait. Ce serait spécifique au 3 et alors seul Icloud serait utilisable? Si c'est le cas mon 10.6.8 ne va pas sur Icloud, il faut Lion...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas pour iCloud, mais ton iTunes est-il à jour ?


----------



## PDD (5 Avril 2012)

oui, la 10.6.1 et la recherche de mise à jour me dit que c'est la dernière version.


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

La piste a déjà été creusée ici, tu devrais pouvoir trouver la solution du coté de MobileMe


----------



## PDD (5 Avril 2012)

Par hasard je viens de trouver, il faut désactiver dans général puis icloud l'option signets, alors safari réapparait dans itunes et l'importation se fait parfaitement.
Merci pour votre aide qui m'a obligé à "chercher"...


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

oui c'est le même principe que MobileMe on dirait


----------



## PDD (6 Avril 2012)

mobile.me n'existe plus pour longtemps semble t-il, si on veut s'y inscrire ce n'est plus possible et Apple signale qu'il est rempacé par ICloud


----------

